

Compete in Startup March Madness 2011 - kessler
http://seatgeek.com/blog/ncaa-basketball/startup-march-madness-2011
We're excited for March Madness here at SeatGeek and thought it would be fun to put together a huge bracket tournament where startups could compete against each other. Please, only one bracket per startup. Thanks!
======
abcd_f
I don't get it. I have read the description and have no idea what the hell
this is.

------
kessler
Thanks for all the interest!

To make sure this goes smoothly and we can verify you are with the startup
you're representing, please send an email from your company's domain to:
bracket [at] seatgeek [dot] com once you're all set up. Thanks!

~~~
abcd_f
Let's see if the parent comment gets the same 9 upvotes as the submission
itself.

~~~
josegonzalez
This link might clear things up for you: <http://bit.ly/ecPfxv>

